# hands on deer/horses/sheep - those with hooves



## krisCrash (May 25, 2009)

So I was thinking, now that I finally do try to draw anthros

If I have a hoofed character and I want to give it hands that are somewhat human but still take the hoof thing into account. 
How? You guys got any ideas?
Does anybody have some favourite examples?

This is kind of the experiment so far





it does look a bit like claws though. What I didn't want to do was slap an individual hoof on every fingertip, and also retain a bit of the fleshy tip for gripping - so it is more of a thick, wrapping nail.

maybe this should go in critique.


----------



## Surzsha (May 25, 2009)

Well hoofed animals are technically standing on their fingernails. So if you want to get all technical about this, then having hoof nails on each finger is one choice.

But it doesn't all have to be logic and whatnot, so long as it's believable. My advise? Keep sketching some ideas until you stumble upon something you feel works.

I would have to say what you seem to have so far looks good, but I'm no expert.


----------

